# Baseball Bat Holder for Sting Rays, Krates and Cruisers



## HowieBikeman (Feb 8, 2012)

A new Androck Baseball Bat Holder reproduction is now available to fit onto Schwinn Sting-Rays, Krates all other muscle bikes and all Cruisers. This reproduction is a very close facsimile to the original Bat Holder produced by Androck in 1970 (see the photo with the original on the right & the reproduction on the left). When mounting it on a 26" Cruiser a rear rack (carrier) must be installed so the upper ring of the Bat Holder can be attached to the side or the leg (brace) of the rack. For more information contact me by email at HowieBikeMan@gmail.com or phone (303) 828-4520 in Colorado. This attractive accessory item with the bat in place really makes the bike look sharp.


----------

